# No excuses



## lone hunter (Jan 23, 2008)

[attachment=0:2veix5to]2012-09-19_15-14-05_26.gif[/attachment:2veix5to]

I will not be able to blame the rifle if I cannot connect next week. This is 5 shots at 100 yards. Ok, I am a little right, but honestly with a 1x scope it is hard for me to make sure I am aiming exactly on the cross. I just try to be consistant. Kind of embarassing that I have not been able to get to the range until a week before.

TC Triumph 50 cal with 110 BH209, 250 grain Shockwave, and Harverster curshed rib sabot.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Nothing at all wrong with that group.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Great group, gotta love the BH209. Aren't the shockwaves and the SST's the same bullet? I might need to try those sabots.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow 100 yards? That is an awesome group for a muzzy.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Great group, watch out whatever you are shooting at. What tag do you have?


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks like an awesome group to me! I'm headed out this afternoon to just recheck my zero for one last time. I'm so stoked. I'm shooting 300 Gr. Smackdown (SST packaged by Traditions) and getting great results.


----------



## lone hunter (Jan 23, 2008)

Answer to some of the questions. I beleive that Shockwaves and SST's are basically the same, or exactly the same. I switched to the Harverster crushed ribs a few years back. They load relatively easy, but are tighter than the sabots that come with the shockwaves. It made a huge diference in accuracy right off.

As with another post here, I have about checkd out. I have just a general Dedicated Hunter tag in the south. I am pumped, as I have not done ML for 4 years and love it. I just checed the NWS forcast and it actually shows a chance of some snow on Monday. That would be too cool.


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

Well you are like the same as the guys I hunt with, they swear by the shockwaves.You guys have got me into thinking I need to try those out. My buddy made a great shot last night, folded his buck. I shoot powerbelts out of a knight, I think I better try the shockwaves.


----------

